# Avalon Sunrise 400 km



## Spartak (31 Jan 2016)

Just entered this great Audax event.
Rode it a couple of years ago when it was the 'National 400'.

http://www.ukcyclist.co.uk/audax-events/avalon

This year it starts at 10:30 pm !!

So hopefully riders reach the Somerset levels for dawn & the Avalon Sunrise. 

Anyone else entered ?


----------



## Pikey (31 Jan 2016)

I missed this one on the auk calendar.
Do you reckon it would be a good first 400 for me and the trike?
My only concern is that it passes quite close to my house, albeit up a big old hill, and the temptation to sack it and go home for a beer with Mrs P may become too great...


----------



## jefmcg (1 Feb 2016)

That looks fantastic. The strange start time makes it accessible from London (and beyond) without a horrible night in a travelodge. I'll need to improve my fitness before i can justify the £70+ in fares. 



Pikey said:


> I missed this one on the auk calendar.
> Do you reckon it would be a good first 400 for me and the trike?
> My only concern is that it passes quite close to my house, albeit up a big old hill, and the temptation to sack it and go home for a beer with Mrs P may become too great...


 
Or ... you could arrange to text Mrs P when you are 30km from home, and she could come out at meet you with a thermos of coffee, and big plate of <insert favourite snack here, or just "bacon sandwiches">, a clean pair of shorts/more layers/less layers, fresh water/squash etc etc. You can sit in a bus shelter and have an nice brunch together, then continue on refreshed. 
45 minutes with my head resting on a table at a Starbucks at Membury motorway services did wonders for me, and that was horrible.


----------



## Spartak (1 Feb 2016)

Pikey said:


> I missed this one on the auk calendar.
> Do you reckon it would be a good first 400 for me and the trike?
> My only concern is that it passes quite close to my house, albeit up a big old hill, and the temptation to sack it and go home for a beer with Mrs P may become too great...



It's hillier than stated !

It was my one & only 400 but I did enjoy it - that's why I'm doing it again


----------



## Ian H (1 Feb 2016)

Spartak said:


> It's hillier than stated !



Probably not. The National was a subtly different route to the standard Avalon 400. Less lumpy apart from the climb to the finish (where there is beer).


----------



## Spartak (4 Feb 2016)

Good blog from last years event ...

http://www.triblogs.com/blog/Ironjedi/avalon-audax?pid=3189


----------



## Spartak (27 Jun 2016)

Rode this excellent Audax last weekend .....

Mate who was making his Audax debut even managed to create short video ....


View: https://youtu.be/O4f7C_JGfvo


----------



## Ian H (27 Jun 2016)

Well done to him for riding most of it one-handed. 

I started far too fast and blew up by Frome. After some food I continued more sensibly and finished a bit after 8pm. That did include an afternoon nap for about an hour in a field. That's the first time I've been through the tunnels.


----------



## Spartak (27 Jun 2016)

Ian H said:


> Well done to him for riding most of it one-handed.
> 
> I started far too fast and blew up by Frome. After some food I continued more sensibly and finished a bit after 8pm. That did include an afternoon nap for about an hour in a field. That's the first time I've been through the tunnels.



We finished just after 8:30. 

With no naps ;-)


----------



## Ian H (27 Jun 2016)

We probably met, then. (don't tell anyone!).


----------

